# [SOLVED] ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Dai! I have a similiar problem except i was originally using a ps/2 mouse and now the mouse icon does not even show in the device manager. when I plug in a usb mouse the unknown device icon appears but the drivers fail to install. Here is a another thread that is more like my problem- http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...-vista-ultimate-32bit-239421.html#post1456703


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

is ps/2 enabled in the bios


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

Remind me again how to access the bios!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

usually the delete key as the computer is booting one of the posts screens will say which one to press to enter setup


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

i entered the bios and the legacy settings which I control the mouse and keyboard is already enabled. but there is still no mouse icon in the device manager and I am still getting the same message when I attempt to install the same or another mouse.


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

Here is the message---- 
WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
ps/2 mouse device
an error occurred during the installation of the device
the driver intallation file for this device is missing a necessary entry this may be because the INS was written for windows 95 or later
contact your hardware vendor. if you know the manufactuer of your device you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software. WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

try it with a usb to ps/2 adapter


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

well I tried a ps/2 mouse and two different usb mice. one wired and one wireless. I haven't tried an adapter. I guess I will try and get one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

if you have tried usb don't worry about an adapter
reset the cmos
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer
then check
pnp is enabled
that usb is enabled on boot
and try with the usb mouse again


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: ps/2 Mouse not working in Vista*

Alright! I think it worked. I did everything you said and at first the usb mouse was still giving me the same error but then I shutdown my pc and plugged in the ps/2 mouse and it worked. Thank you very much.


----------



## nomi155 (Aug 9, 2008)

hi..
i have the same prob with my ps/2 mouse... 
my system board is MSI P35neo3 (MS-7395) and i have already updated chipset drivers etc.
usb mouse is although working... i tried above mentioned solutions bt no success.
can anyone plz help me about this prob..


----------

